# b14 gauges



## kobel4k3r5 (Nov 19, 2005)

does 200sx SE-R gauges fits on b14 sentra gxe (1999)?? thanks! and for my future reference, all b14's will fit into any other b14? sorry for all the trouble but im still new


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

kobel4k3r5 said:


> does 200sx SE-R gauges fits on b14 sentra gxe (1999)?? thanks! and for my future reference, all b14's will fit into any other b14? sorry for all the trouble but im still new


yes, however there has been debate weither or not the speedo and tach are accurate since the se-r has a higher tach and higher speedo reading.


----------



## kobel4k3r5 (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks but for me to replace the gauge face to one such as el glow reverse white gauge http://www.autotoyaz.com/elglrewhga12.html wouldn't have inaccurate results since it is only the face?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

no because those have the same spedo and tach readings as stock.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.importintelligence.com has some very good gauges.


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

the ones on autotoyaz.com, you can find them cheaper on ebay for about $12. i should also suggest importintelligence.com theres alot more to choose from and a better product.


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

B14Nizmo97 said:


> the ones on autotoyaz.com, you can find them cheaper on ebay for about $12. i should also suggest importintelligence.com theres alot more to choose from and a better product.


ive seen some for $10 on ebay but does any one know how to install these correctly because it seems like it would take alot of work to do this


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Just be careful, I did mine and ended up making every gauge read either incorrect or not at all. At least I know my speedo is exactly 10 miles fast...tach doesnt work at all, or temp.

Long story short, the instructions said quite cleary not to yank the needles out, but the guy that was with me when I was doing it decided that instructions are for rookies.

sigh


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

i have these gauges







i love them i think there great and all i did what just slip them over the needles very carefully (the stock gauge faces are still under them)


****that is a doctored image i did not go that fast when the picture was taken****


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I usually have to go over this about 3-4 times a year.

1. the 1.6 and 2.0 Instrument are interchangable (direct plug and play) provided that both clusters have a tachometer (this excludes the 95-98 Sentra GXE). If your 1.6 didn't come with a tachometer, you'd have to refer to tech.ninety-9.com. Oh also, both clusters need to have similar mileage on the odometer of you'll be off.

2. as stated above, the speedometer will read correct (direct plug and play, read my lips). I will say, 70% of the people will fuck it up as soon as they get new gauge faces off ebay or something. read #3

3. This is an important one and I've gone over this many times: Gauge faces almost always require needle removal. This is bad, bad, bad with the exception of import intelligence b/c they actually provide good instructions. Correct, NEVER pull the needle straight out, the correct way is rotating counter-clockwise while lightly lifting up on the needle, it should take 3 full turns and don't be afraid to bend the tip of the needle a bit to get around the trip reset bar. ALWAYS, ALWAYS GO CCW. If the shaft and spring come out, throw the instrument cluster in the garbage, you will never fix it.

4. none of the needles actually rest at '0'. Take away that little stopper pin and the needle will actually come to rest somewhere around 7 o'clock. This is a point you should make note of PRIOR to removing the needles b/c this is what you'll want to return it to when the needle goes back on. Kennismo this part is for you, this is why you're 10mph off. Take the plastic screen off and rotate the shaft CCW (past the 0 mark) about 30* or so or until you think it's accurate, then return the needle back to 0.

Lastly, I'm about the only member on here that knows virtually everything about the instrument cluster. If you broke something or want something installed on your instrument cluster, you can send it to me and I'll fix or install the parts for $25+5 for each additional part (plus shipping). I doubt I'll have anyone contacting me, but if you're interested, PM me. I did do Liu's cluster:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......so it was you that told me I had to take off all my needles to put my indiglo gauges on.........and had me break my speedo.......



so far, all the ones I have seen, allow you to slide the faces over the needled without taking them off. If anything, trim around the holes to make them a tad wider so it can be done. DONT RISK BREAKING YOUR CLUSTER FOR $25 OVERLAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## anotheroption1 (Jan 19, 2006)

where can u buy those overlays?


----------

